# Who has an Android Phone



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone have an "android" smartphone?

If so how do you like it?

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Also who makes the best Android phone?

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a motorola droid and it hasnt failed me, it's nice that you have a key board and touch screen.... Its up for sale now as I got bored of it!!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I've got an X10, aside from the battery life (I think my battery's defective) even my friends with their crap iPhone's are jealous as to the capabilities of a droid. It's based on Linux, not Unix, so there's ALOT more room for play with developing apps!

Ohh, and the camera on it at 8 megapixels is great!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the X10 as well. With the new 2.1 upgrade, it is now a HD as well. But if you don't buy into the megapixels, then I think the HTC makes best droid phone for now.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i dont know i like my new torch worls awsome and battery lasts forever


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the HTC Desire, got it 'bout 3 months ago, love it. Its alot of phone for me though, still learning stuff, great camera, takes awesome pics.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*+1 on x10*

Have the Sony Ericson xperia X10 as well with new upgrade. LOVE it, kicks the crap out of iphone ( my wife has one)


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I got the samsung galaxy s. I have a few problems with it sometimes but am satisfied with the droid platform itself.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Have the Nexus one. Best android phone if you're into modding it. 

Otherwise I'd get the htc desire.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

going to get the samsung galaxy s soon but still considering iphone 4. i don't use apps much so mainly a fun call/text phone for me  already have a blackberry for work purposes so want to try something different. also just ordered an iPad so can't wait to use that!


----------

